

On Crypto And The NSA - fejr
http://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/2013/09/on-nsa.html

======
sdfjkl
This is a great summary on which technologies we can no longer trust. Not sure
why it has so few points on HN.

------
etherael
NSA actually just went out of their way to try and take this analysis down.

[http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/crypto-prof-asked-
to...](http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/09/crypto-prof-asked-to-remove-
nsa-related-blog-post/)

Streisand effect anybody?

